# Edward Reynolds



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 5, 2007)

Edward Reynolds, English Puritan (November 1599 -- July 28, 1676) was a member of the Westminster Assembly, and a commissioner to the 1661 Savoy Conference. He took the covenant in 1644 but later became bishop of Norwick. He wrote the commentary on Ecclesiastes which is found in the English Annotations. He supported Matthew Poole's work on the Synopsis.

His biography is part of the preface to his _Works_.

_The Whole Works of the Right Rev. Edward Reynolds, D.D., Lord Bishop of Norwich, Vol. I_

_The Whole Works of the Right Rev. Edward Reynolds, D.D., Lord Bishop of Norwich, Vol. III_

_The Whole Works of the Right Rev. Edward Reynolds, D.D., Lord Bishop of Norwich, Vol. V_


----------

